# Stupid for Buying Kindle???



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I notice alot of people when out and about in public they always get asked by bystanders or family members "what is that thing" or "can i demo it" etc. Alot of people on here usually have a very good outcome and walk away thinking they might have helped amazon sell yet another Kindle.

But my question is does anyone have a very negative story or experience. Like after someone (or even a family member/friend) got to see it,play with it,demo it or learned what it was they still say "thats a stupid idea, why not just buy a book"? Or "oh what a waste of money", "i'd never use that" etc etc 

I know most people have very positive experiences after they let someone new see it for a 1st time but Im curious how many of us have run into people that just dont get the kindle concept/idea.

edit: Also what do you say back to people or friends that think you are stupid/crazy/wasting money etc. when they say their point of view about the kindle?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, someone I know kept telling me to just buy the ipod touch since they have the kindle app for it. I just don't bother explaining that I read a lot and that would drain the battery, the screen is too small, etc. I guess people who don't read a lot don't get it? But you know, to each his own. For me, I  love my kindle.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have people say it just would not work for them.
sylvia


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Everyone I've shown my Kindle to (and I've shown it to at least 25 people) is fascinated by it and thinks it's the coolest thing ever (next to their iPhones, anyway).  I haven't heard anything negative, but maybe I'm just traveling in the right circles.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I have to confess that if I had seen a Kindle six months ago, and someone had shown me how it works, I would have thought it was a nice little gadget but hardly a *necessity*... I would have said that I like books just fine, that I have no problems with their font size or weight or allergens, and that can just as easily stuff a paperback into my purse every day... I would have said that I rather like the cozy look of bookshelves, and don't plan to replace my books... that I have at least two major bookstores within five miles of my house, and of course Amazon... and that I just didn't see the point...

... and, not knowing anything about Kindles, I would have said that I can't read for hours on a computer screen without eye strain, that I dislike the way my laptop heats up and wouldn't want to be holding onto something like that for hours, that I dislike the little barely-there buzz or vibration or whatever it is that most electronics give off, and that I just couldn't imagine comfortably reading in bed with a teacup, a cat, and a technological device.

So I would have been one of those non-success stories, and those would have been my reasons. 

Of course, then I got a Kindle. <searching for smiley with scales falling from its eyes>

(And then I didn't see the point of skins, etc. .... that lasted about two days here!  )


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i guess the worst reaction i got was from a college teacher who asked what that thing was i was holding (kindle).  i told him it was an electronic reader and he went "hmm"  and walked off without so much a second glance or comment.  that kind of surprised me coming from a teacher.  thus far everyone else was much more fascinated and interested in the kindle or at least pretended to be.  one has actually bought one after seeing mine.  so far nobody has made an outright negative comment.

i'll admit the very first reaction i had upon seeing the original kindles debut on the amazon site was "$400.00 for a electronic book? you got to be kidding amazon".  took me about 6 months to give one a try and have no regrets whatsoever.

kz


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Also what do you say back to people or friends that think you are stupid/crazy/wasting money etc. when they say their point of view about the kindle?


I would probably say something like - well as my friends would say, I am just an over-the-top gadget-loving person who finds wonderful ways to make this geekiness work for me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I would probably say something like - well as my friends would say, I am just an over-the-top gadget-loving person who finds wonderful ways to make this geekiness work for me.


But that's just it, the Kindle sells itself to "over-the-top gadget-loving" people. It's us non-gadget people that need the extra push!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> But that's just it, the Kindle sells itself to "over-the-top gadget-loving" people. It's us non-gadget people that need the extra push!


exactly! Of course its easy to tell and introduce people that are already mildly interested or a "gadget/tech type" person. Its the others that always and only have negative things to counteract my positive thing that I am curious about.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd say probably 90% of the people who expressed real curiosity about my Kindle were positive (many to the point of buying one themselves), but there are the occasional naysayers.  I've heard a few "sounds like an expensive paperweight to me" or "why would you need that, what's wrong with books?" comments.  My personal favorite was "you young people and your damn gadgets" (I'm 45, the person who made the comment couldn't have been much more than 50!).


----------



## jimbellow (Mar 13, 2009)

Kindle is pretty amazing!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The few people I have gotten quasi-negative reactions from have said things like, "Oh, that looks cool, but I really like reading books--I like holding them, the feel, the smell..." blah, blah, blah. Okay, fine. Whatever. Smell away, I like reading.

I was talking to a nurse at the Free Clinic last night. She is getting ready to head off on a 3 week trip with her husband. One week will be in Florida at a condo they own. Then they head off to San Diego and Hawaii for back-to-back conferences for her husband (he's a doctor). She commented that she'll be spending lots of time flying, plus lots of time lounging by the pool while he is working. I said, you've got to a Kindle for the trip! and she said that her best friend owns one and has been saying the same thing. I couldn't believe that the best friend hadn't talked her into one yet (LOL, she needs to join here and get some enabling lessons!). 

Maybe she's not really much of a reader. She did say she was planning on bring "a few books" on the trip.

L


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

The main response I receive is people saying "I love books.  I love to hold them, the way the feel, the way they smell."  It is rather amusing that they all have Blackberries and other 'fancy' cell phones, ipods, and laptops.  Yet they seem unable to wrap their minds around the ides of an electronic book.  That attitude continues to be a puzzle to me.  The point is that everyone has their own personal comfort level.  

However, my supervisor is buying one for her mother for Christmas.  One of our court reporters is buying one for his wife's birthday.  I have two friends that do a lot of travelling and always carry several DTB's with them.  I believe they are going to be converts soon.  

Perhaps the other point is that all of these people are readers.  It's all good.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> I'd say probably 90% of the people who expressed real curiosity about my Kindle were positive (many to the point of buying one themselves), but there are the occasional naysayers. I've heard a few "sounds like an expensive paperweight to me" or *"why would you need that*, what's wrong with books?" comments. My personal favorite was "you young people and and your damn gadgets" (I'm 45, the person who made the comment couldn't have been much more than 50!).


It's the NEED for one that's hard to understand for non-gadgeters. If there's a physical reason (eyesight, strength. allergies, or other) why someone has a Kindle, then yes, it's a need. For me, the biggest convenience would be for long trips, to avoid having to haul lots of books. But if someone doesn't habitually take those, then you'd have a hard time convincing a non-gadget person of the "need". And of course we're used to having gadget-friendly people push truly useless things on us all the time, so there's a certain amount of resistance even before you start talking.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The few people I have gotten quasi-negative reactions from have said things like, "Oh, that looks cool, but I really like reading books--I like holding them, the feel, the smell..." blah, blah, blah.


LOL! I recognize that, it could have come from me a few months ago. It's not really about the smell of books, it's about the idea that some things are perfectly good enough and don't need improvement... and whenever someone tells me about the latest-and-greatest gadget, most of the time it is in fact only an infinitesimal improvement on whatever's already available. So there's automatic resistance to *any* new gadget.

I suspect that much of it has to do with feeling that someone is trying to get you to give up things are are familiar and comfortable. If only people would realize (both DTB-only people AND Kindle owners) that in most cases the Kindle does not _replace_ books completely. I love my Kindle, but it is not *in all cases* better than a book <gasp! I know that's heresy here...  > , and I have the impression that for most people on KB the Kindle and books will coexist quite nicely in their homes and lives. Perhaps the not-yet-converts who appear to resist the demo just don't realize that it's an _enhancement_ to their existing reading habits, not a _replacement_.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Perhaps the other point is that all of these people are readers. It's all good.


Absolutely!! Non-readers wouldn't even ask for a demo.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Perhaps the not-yet-converts who appear to resist the demo just don't realize that it's an _enhancement_ to their existing reading habits, not a _replacement_.


That's really the key point that so many people miss completely. They didn't murder all the horses when cars became popular -- and plenty of people still ride horses. It's "in addition to" not "instead of."

L


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

My husband, who actually bought me my Kindle, thinks they are a complete waste of money, LOL!  He doesn't understand why I wouldn't just read a paper book.

Of course, he also doesn't understand the appeal of my iPod, which I could not live without.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That's really the key point that so many people miss completely. They didn't murder all the horses when cars became popular -- and plenty of people still ride horses. It's "in addition to" not "instead of."
> 
> L


So then maybe when one encounters resistance, that's a point that should be stressed as well... not *just* the advantages of reading on a Kindle, because that'll make non-gadgeters dig in their heels just on general principle. Trust me, I'm one of them.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

A person in our DTB Club gets upset whenever I bring my kindle to our meetings.  She had not "said" anything, but attitude is all evident.  She is a reader also so I don't get it.  One other lady in our club has bought a kindle and loves it, particularly the font increase and the lack of holding a tome of a 100 pounds or more   another lady in the same club is seriously looking into one (also at the suggestion of her DH), she travels a lot and always carries a lot of books with her, she never expressed negativity, but the other person just doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

When I was speaking to my older sister the other day - she said - don't you miss the feel of a book in your hands.  I replied I still have plenty of DTB's that when I need to read a "real" book I can.  Plus I don't have to wonder what am I going to do with the book when I'm done especially if it's not a "keeper".

When I explained that she could get pretty much all the classics for it for free - then she was interested.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> A person in our DTB Club gets upset whenever I bring my kindle to our meetings. She had not "said" anything, but attitude is all evident.


I can imagine this exactly but talk about ridiculous! If you came in with a paperback vs. a hardback would she have an attitude? I doubt it. If you were reading in French vs. English -- well then, she probably would have an attitude because she'd think you are showing off. Maybe that's the issue -- you are flaunting your Kindle! LOL

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted a Kindle from the first day I saw it advertised on Amazon back in November of 2007.  I'd seen reports of other readers and thought now "that's what I need -- one device with all my books."  I had to think carefully about the price. . . .it IS an investment and if you don't read a lot is probably a waste of money.  But I do read a lot.  The price came down in May or June of '08 and I had a GC for Amazon from my Amazon CC so I decided the time was right.  When I told my husband I was going to get it he just shrugged and said "one more tool for me."     Friends and family generally think it's pretty cool. . . .some would jump except for the price. . . some recognize it wouldn't pay for them at all and others just feel that it's more than they want to spend.  These are both gadget and non-gadget people.  One or two have said, "I like books."  My response is generally, "So do I.  This way I can have even more of them!"

Ann


----------



## Tangram (Apr 17, 2009)

My mom thinks I waster $360 that I could have just spend on books instead of an e-reader. So does my mother-in-law. My dad loves the thing, though. He can't get over how great it is. But then, he also reads two or three novels a week, so it'd pay for itself in no time for him.

When strangers ask me what it is, I do my best to hype them up by explaining the technology behind it as I explain to them that yes, it is just an e-reader that can also browse text-based websites. Also, I make sure to let them know that you can buy books from the Kindle store directly from it, which also gets them. Even after that, I've had some people just say, "Oh..." and walk away, probably thinking that I just more money than I know what to do with. I try to not let it get to me. The positive responses outweigh the negative tenfold. It's easy for someone to just not see the value in it, but you know people are actually thinking it through and all when they're ecstatic over it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll be keeping this thread in mind later today...  I'll have my first opportunity to demo my Kindle to a friend today, and she's even less of a gadget person than I am!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I love the questions I get and showing it to people, if you can turn one more person on to reading its a great day!


----------



## NorthernLiberties (Apr 24, 2009)

Forgot it in my last post, but if anyone doesn't have a kindle2 and doesn't want to feel stupid for buying one, you can win one by answering two tv show questions correctly:

http://contest.firstonmars.com/important_things/

Contest ends 4/29. Winner will be selected on 4/30


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Northern Liberties,

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first posts!  When you get a chance, be sure to tell us a little about yourself in the Introductions and then check out the Book Corner for lots of good book recommendations!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> I love the questions I get and showing it to people, if you can turn one more person on to reading its a great day!


Now there's a thought. Many people have posted here that they used to be readers, then stopped due to personal circumstances, and then the Kindle got them started again. But is it possible that the Kindle will actually turn people on to reading? People who have never been avid readers before?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I wasn't sure about reading on an electronic device instead of a "real" book when I ordered my first Kindle.  But after about 15 minutes or so, I totally forgot about the medium and was lost in the book.
When folks ask me about it, I tell them that I am not sure how I functioned before I could carry a library in my purse.  I have the ultimate instant gratification when I decide that I need a new book.  And I can't imagine not being able to change the font size at will.
Some people just won't get it and that's OK.  The world would be really boring if we all liked exactly the same things!  You can say "It works for me!" and leave it at that.


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

> I am not sure how I functioned before I could carry a library in my purse.


PERFECT!!!

I'll remember those words in case I ever find myself in defense of my Kindle.

Ehhhh, negative people...they will turn up everywhere. It's up to you to decide if they're worth bothering with or being bothered by.


----------



## Tangram (Apr 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Now there's a thought. Many people have posted here that they used to be readers, then stopped due to personal circumstances, and then the Kindle got them started again. But is it possible that the Kindle will actually turn people on to reading? People who have never been avid readers before?


I suppose it's possible, just depending on the person. I know people that don't care much for reading, but it's more because they've never had reason to bother with it before. They might find that reading on a Kindle is worth it. I know that I read differently now. When I read actual books, I'm much more likely to skim through a long, boring paragraph than I am when reading on the Kindle. I think it's because I'm not pressured to finish the book quickly so that I can move onto the next, because it's easier to read multiple books at the same time on the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the mistake people make is that they try to hype the Kindle as a cool gadget.  It's not for gadget lovers -- it's for readers. . . . .which is why many gadget lovers like to dis it for all it doesn't do:  but you can't take pictures or watch movies on it.  'Sokay. . don't wanna.  Just want to READ!  

Ann


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Now there's a thought. Many people have posted here that they used to be readers, then stopped due to personal circumstances, and then the Kindle got them started again. But is it possible that the Kindle will actually turn people on to reading? People who have never been avid readers before?


I say it's possible, but not necessarily very likely.

If someone has never been an avid reader before, you could offer to personally give them hundreds of books to have their own library, and they still won't read a lot.

I think the Kindle is only an attraction to people who love to read, whether or not they have been doing so recently.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Unfortunately my husband and both of my kids (ages 21 and 1think that I was crazy to waste money on a Kindle. I've had it since December 2008 and none of them even know how to take it out of sleep mode or have even been interested in turning pages.

I've offered to buy a book that they like and let them try it and they've all made it clear that they would rather have a traditional book or nothing.

If someone comes over and asks me to show them a demo, they will even get up and leave the room instead of hear about it.

So, I'll enjoy it and not let them influence my love for my Kindle.

I did show it to my sister though and she is now a proud owner of K2.

To each his own, I guess.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Now there's a thought. Many people have posted here that they used to be readers, then stopped due to personal circumstances, and then the Kindle got them started again. But is it possible that the Kindle will actually turn people on to reading? People who have never been avid readers before?


I think I fall into this category. I was never an avid reader. I didn't even call myself a casual reader. I probably averaged a book a year. I hated going to bookstores, probably because I didn't know much about books or authors or how to find a good book. By the time I would get to a bookstore I usually forgot what it was I wanted to read. I also hated carrying a book around with me. I even hated that the pages would flip by themselves if I tried to read with one hand. But whenever I would get myself a book I tended to devour it. I think that was the key! I liked reading; I just didn't like the "other stuff". I figured with a Kindle I would not have to go to the bookstore and it could fit easily into my purse and I could read one handed and best of all I could have a book whenever I wanted it.

I still don't consider myself an avid reader, I don't read nearly as much as most people on KB. But I've gone from a book a year to about a dozen in the last 5 months. The Kindle has made it so easy for me to read that I can enjoy reading and the "other stuff". And the people here at KindleBoards have helped me learn a lot about books and authors.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, I demo'd for a school employee who always carries a DTB.  She was very interested until when I said that downloading books was not as expensive a buying all those hardbacks.  She then said that she didn't spend any money on books, she got them from the library.  So that ended that.  All my other demos have turned out positively.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

A website that I otherwise enjoy, The Consumerist, instantly goes anti-Kindle in the comments whenever an article about the Kindle gets posted. "Why would I waste money on that when the library is free?", "DRM is the devil," etc., etc.

I did find one very positive comment from reader ninjapoodles (I wonder if s/he is a member here?) that mirrored my own feelings about the Kindle.

[quote author=ninjapoodles]
I was one of the Kindle skeptics, even after my mom got one last year. I just thought that nothing could compare to a "real" book. Then Mom got Kindles for my sister and I for our birthdays, and it took me about a week to become hopelessly HOOKED. It's a wonderful device.

I read voraciously, and often have 3 or more books going at the same time, so I can choose what to read depending on my mood. It's fantastic to have everything right there on a portable device. I think it was Stephen King who first made the comment about the Kindle "disappearing in your hands" as you read, and that's about right. I find it much more comfortable and practical for reading in bed than a paper book, especially a hardback.

It's also great for my daughter, for car trips and waiting rooms and such. We can pull up just about any title we can think of and have it at a moment's notice, and children's titles are often very cheap.

The most welcome, and unexpected, benefit for me has been clutter reduction. I've always had stacks and piles of books at my bedside, on the end tables, coffee tables, on the floor, etc. The Kindle neatens that up quite nicely.[/quote]

I replied with the following:

[quote author=jesspark]
Same here! My parents gave me a Kindle for Christmas after my mom got one and loved it, and I'm also hooked. Now my dad has one of the second-generation Kindles, which means even more books to share, since we all have our Kindles registered under my mom's account.

Pre-Kindle, I'd often try to keep a book with me when going out, in case I got held up somewhere and I'd have time to read. However, I go through so many books so quickly that doing so wasn't very convenient -- I didn't want to carry around multiple books at once, and some of my books are real doorstops, size-wise. With the Kindle, I can keep many of my books with me in one slim device, and then, of course, I have access to thousands of other titles via Whispernet if nothing in my collection strikes my fancy. I love it! My husband, meanwhile, loves that our nightstand no longer boasts a stack of books a foot and a half tall.

I think the Kindle's amazing, and, even though I initially had no interest in getting one for myself, I can't imagine being without it now! It might not be for everyone, as illustrated by some of the derisive comments here, but it's most definitely for me. =)[/quote]

We then received a comment asking if we were corporate shills.

[quote author=speedwell, avatar of snark]
OK, I'm not questioning the fact that you like the thing, but your rave and Jessica's sound just like the sort of mini-essay particularly favored by "viral marketing" organizations. Fess up, if so.[/quote]

...Sigh.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Also what do you say back to people or friends that think you are stupid/crazy/wasting money etc. when they say their point of view about the kindle?


"Thank you for sharing."

But then...I'm not one who cares much what other people think of me.<G>

Sharyn


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Since I have the original one, people just say they would rather have the newer version .... which is fine by me.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I get the same response from all my friends. They think my Kindle is so cool and oh how they would LOVE to have one.  But then they ask how much it cost and when I tell them........................  they all say it is too much money.
But for me...............  my Kindle 1 is worth every penney.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> My husband, who actually bought me my Kindle, thinks they are a complete waste of money, LOL! He doesn't understand why I wouldn't just read a paper book.
> 
> Of course, he also doesn't understand the appeal of my iPod, which I could not live without.


We must be married to the same man. Mine cannot figure out why I love my Kindle so much. He does have an ipod (one of my hand-me-downs) but he only occasionally uses it to listen to audiobooks or watch National Treasure.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> My husband, who actually bought me my Kindle, thinks they are a complete waste of money, LOL! He doesn't understand why I wouldn't just read a paper book.
> 
> Of course, he also doesn't understand the appeal of my iPod, which I could not live without.


OK, RangerXenos, here's a challenge... 

Can you explain the iPod appeal to a non-gadget person?

I'm completely serious. I don't have one, and I've never been interested in getting one.... but... that's how I felt about the Kindle too a few months ago... and look what happened!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

love2read said:


> Unfortunately my husband and both of my kids (ages 21 and 1think that I was crazy to waste money on a Kindle. I've had it since December 2008 and none of them even know how to take it out of sleep mode or have even been interested in turning pages.


Look on the bright side: at least you don't have to fight them for your Kindle!  Everytime I read here about KB members who can't get pry their Kindles back from their spouses, I sigh with relief that Hubby isn't an avid reader. More often than not, he's happily punching away on his iTouch or laptop while I curl up with LyBerry.

I can't understand why some strangers find it necessary to make negative comments when they see a Kindle. I don't use mine in pubic very often, but the other day, I was reading at a coffee shop. A man approached me and asked if that was a Kindle. I said yes. He said, "I couldn't read on that thing! It's so sterile!" I almost said, "Well, it's not for everyone," which I decided might come out a little snooty, so instead I said "Some people don't like it," which I hoped was more diplomatic. It seems some people have something to learn from Bambi's friend Thumper: 'If you can't say something nice, don't say nothin' at all. '

N


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Can you explain the iPod appeal to a non-gadget person?


For me, it's listening in the car.... I listen to several podcasts, and occasionally music when driving.... Of course, it's great to have when traveling, especially locally.... The Metra can be really loud when lots of people are talking at once....

I keep all of my music in iTunes, so if I am sitting in the home office I listen to music from the iMac, and I have a set of iPod speakers in my living room that I use if I have guests over.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used my iPod for audiobooks more than music, but when we travel, I stick all my husband's favorite music on my iPod.  Most rental cars these days have a auxilary plugin that I can connect the iPod to.  It's a lot easier to keep track off and change music on than shuffling CDs.

Plus I'll put music or an audiobook on at night as white noise if my husband is snoring.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I keep all of my music in iTunes, so if I am sitting in the home office I listen to music from the iMac, and I have a set of iPod speakers in my living room that I use if I have guests over.


My first music was on records. When cassettes were new, the advantage was that they were less sensitive, less fragile, and eventually cars started including tape players so you could have your own music in the car. Then when CD's came out, the advantage was that the sound quality was better. Good reasons for adopting the new technologies, both times. So... (I realize it sounds as though I'm just being contrary here, but I'm not!) ... in this next step, what would you say is the advantage over CD's? If I have both a tape player and a CD player in my car, my office, and my living room, what is it that I could do with an iPod that I can't do now?

I asked a 21-year-old this question a few months ago. He looked at me like I was from Mars. Obviously I'm missing something..... but what?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> My first music was on records. When cassettes were new, the advantage was that they were less sensitive, less fragile, and eventually cars started including tape players so you could have your own music in the car. Then when CD's came out, the advantage was that the sound quality was better. Good reasons for adopting the new technologies, both times. So... (I realize it sounds as though I'm just being contrary here, but I'm not!) ... in this next step, what would you say is the advantage over CD's? If I have both a tape player and a CD player in my car, my office, and my living room, what is it that I could do with an iPod that I can't do now?
> 
> I asked a 21-year-old this question a few months ago. He looked at me like I was from Mars. Obviously I'm missing something..... but what?


Well...
- You don't have to tote the CDs around (or worry about them melting in your car)
- It's also cheaper to buy one song instead of a whole cd, assuming most people don't listen to the whole cd. 
- Many mp3 players have very good sound quality.
- you can make "playlists". Set up a list of lively music for your workout, a nice selection of soft jazz for your dinner party, etc
- It's so portable you can listen anywhere, an iPod (or Zune) is very small and very portable (think Kindle vs hardcover).
- you can share music. One song can go on multiple iPods, you can't do that with a CD.
- The user interface is extremely easy to use

I listed a few things, I'm sure others will mention more.

I'm only familiar with the iPod, but according to Harvey, the Zune is also a wonderful device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably none.  But I can carry a heck of a lot of music in my 1"x2 1/2" iPod Nano, probably 30 CDs worth? Don't have to juggle CDs.  Don't have CDs scattered between cars and house.  AND I listen to them wherever, not just in the car, but while I'm jogging, exercising, on the machines at the gym.  I do use it more when I'm traveling than at home, though, because our cars don't have an auxilary plug but rental cars do.  (I do have the thing that transmits to a radio station, just don't use it as much.)

Both CDs and iPods or other MP3 players have it all over tapes.  Much easier to go to individual songs and more hardy.

Let's face it, an iPod is not something anyone has to have.  Like a Kindle.   

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Most rental cars these days have a auxilary plugin that I can connect the iPod to. It's a lot easier to keep track off and change music on than shuffling CDs.


I haven't had the opportunity for any road trips in quite a while, but on my last long one (VA to Phoenix and back) I took a bunch of CD's. While driving it's no problem to get one out of the case with one hand and do the change. I could tell out of the corner of my eye which one it was from the color of the cover. How would that work on an iPod? Can you tell easily (without having to focus on tiny controls while driving!) what you're choosing?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I haven't had the opportunity for any road trips in quite a while, but on my last long one (VA to Phoenix and back) I took a bunch of CD's. While driving it's no problem to get one out of the case with one hand and do the change. I could tell out of the corner of my eye which one it was from the color of the cover. How would that work on an iPod? Can you tell easily (without having to focus on tiny controls while driving!) what you're choosing?


Obviously an iPod display is smaller than the CD jewel case, so visually the iPod would be more difficult to see. The text on the screen is pretty small. But the controls are very easy to use and the picture of the album can be displayed on the screen.

I often use the shuffle feature so the iPod plays my songs in a random order. If one starts that I'm not in the mood for, I just hit the 'next' button. You could also create a playlist of your favorite music so it will only play the songs you like/want.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> Well...
> - You don't have to tote the CDs around (or worry about them melting in your car) *That's a great point. I tend to switch to radio for July/August for that reason.*
> - It's also cheaper to buy one song instead of a whole cd, assuming most people don't listen to the whole cd. *<g> I cheat and buy a lot of "best of" CD's, so it's all pretty good. *
> - Many mp3 players have very good sound quality. *You mean by themselves, not attached to speakers? If so, that's pretty amazing for something that size.*
> ...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let's face it, an iPod is not something anyone has to have. Like a Kindle.


I can't say I've missed not having one... but I would have said that about the Kindle too, and now that I see how fabulous it is, I'm wondering whether I should let myself get dragged into the 21st century in other respects too. I might like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention, that I very seldom buy CDs anymore, except occasionally for my husband.  More often than not, I download from iTunes or other sources.  One could even download music using Whispernet to the Kindle!  And later move it.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> the picture of the album can be displayed on the screen.


That's useful, I didn't know that! Would make it much easier while driving.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

- you can share music. One song can go on multiple iPods, you can't do that with a CD. That's good... I didn't know that was legal. Though I suspect most people with CD's will make copies at least for close friends and family. *In most cases, it's not. *
- The user interface is extremely easy to use Sad to say, I've never played with one. Guess I should see whether they have a demo model at Best Buy or someplace like that. *Go to an Apple Store. There's one at Tyson's Corner. They love letting you play with the merchandise. They have them set up.*

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I forgot to mention, that I very seldom buy CDs anymore, except occasionally for my husband. More often than not, I download from iTunes or other sources. One could even download music using Whispernet to the Kindle! And later move it.
> 
> Betsy


OK, I just had to check. I thought maybe it would be like Kindle books, that a bunch of stuff just isn't available... I went to the iTunes store and searched for some of my favorites which are fairly obscure, or at least not something you would have found in the U.S. in a brick-and-mortar CD store when those existed. And every one of them was available... Amazing. Especially considering that some of those are no longer available in other formats.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

- Many mp3 players have very good sound quality. You mean by themselves, not attached to speakers? If so, that's pretty amazing for something that size. - no, you still need headphones, speakers, or a cable to hook up to your stereo. they don't have built in speakers

- you can share music. One song can go on multiple iPods, you can't do that with a CD. That's good... I didn't know that was legal. Though I suspect most people with CD's will make copies at least for close friends and family. - I meant, within the family if you have more than one iPod, not illegally giving it away. iTunes lets you use multiple iPods (I don't remember how many) to share music *legally*. My daughter and I both have iPods and share music, it's kind of like sharing your Amazon books.

and yes, it depends on your lifestyle and how much you listen to music.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Go to an Apple Store. There's one at Tyson's Corner. They love letting you play with the merchandise. They have them set up.


I'll bet they do. Another dimension of enablers. And coincidentally I have a doctor's appointment right next to Tyson's next week....


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I'll bet they do. Another dimension of enablers. And coincidentally I have a doctor's appointment right next to Tyson's next week....


Or if you think you might want one, ask a friend for a demo. You probably know someone who has one.

One thing I don't like about iTunes is that their music is in a proprietary format. You can only play them on Apple devices. I use iTunes to organize my music but I buy my songs from other places.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> no, you still need headphones, speakers, or a cable to hook up to your stereo. they don't have built in speakers
> 
> and yes, it depends on your lifestyle and how much you listen to music.


oh, ok -- I thought you meant just with headphones it was a good sound quality -- it's the only way I ever see people listening.....

I do listen to music whenever I can. But that's not when I'm at work, nor in class. Nor when I'm driving with the Kiddo, because that's our time to talk about Serious Kiddo Things. So really just when I'm home alone doing housework... and then yes, the stereo is usually on.... or driving alone, in which case I'm either catching up on the news or listening to NPR. In the evenings I usually read for a class, so I prefer quiet then, or just very very soft background jazz/classical. Not sure how an iPod would fit into the current lifestyle. But I'll go play with one at the store anyway... you never know, I might get hooked. Happened pretty quickly with the Kindle, after all


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> Or if you think you might want one, ask a friend for a demo. You probably know someone who has one.


My friends who are close to my own age (pushing 50) don't... some are Luddites non-tech-friendly, some are broke, some are not music lovers. Sad. I did ask two much younger friends (early 20's). Both were somewhat incredulous that anyone would ask... as in, didn't humans come with iPods already attached??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, for all your input on this.  It's nice to have a place where you can ask questions like that and not have people laugh or get all snooty just because someone's living in the dark ages, technologically speaking.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To get back on topic  it was not stupid for me to buy the Kindle because I read a lot.  It would be stupid for me to buy an iPod, or any other MP3 player because I just don't listen to music that often.  In the car I listen to the local traffic and weather station.  At home, I read or watch whatever TiVo recorded for me last.  If I want music, I pull out my guitar or open up the piano.  I'm just not a listener.

Now, on long trips with DH, he wants music.  But he has an XM radio so I let him listen to what he wants until it makes me crazy.  (Though I kinda like the old radio programs)  He'll also listen to his radio when he's working in his shop or in the yard.  In his shop he has a DeWalt brand radio and battery charger that he cranks to his favorite station, and in the yard, well, he hooked up outdoor speakers to the small stereo in the breakfast room and either plays a local station or hooks the XM up there.

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> To get back on topic


Oops. Sorry, my fault. I asked a question and got way more info than I expected, and it kinda hijacked the OT... my apologies.



Ann in Arlington said:


> If I want music, I pull out my guitar or open up the piano.


Ooh, I forgot about that... my guitar playing is abysmal, but before too long I'll be listening to DD practicing the piano... want to get her started on lessons this year... so that will replace much of my CD listening time soon anyway!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Or if you think you might want one, ask a friend for a demo. You probably know someone who has one.


There will be at least one at the KindleBoards DC Get-together. 



> One thing I don't like about iTunes is that their music is in a proprietary format. You can only play them on Apple devices. I use iTunes to organize my music but I buy my songs from other places.


I've heard that many times but before I got my iPod I would connect my Palm T/X and put music on it with iTunes. I had a program called PocketTunes. Maybe things have changed in the last couple years. Also, if you write music to a CD, it converts them to standard audio files. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There will be at least one at the KindleBoards DC Get-together.


Taking Kindleboards Enabling to new levels...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So far, no one has said anything negative to me. Well, that might be because I am so enthusiastic about they are afraid to say something. My family and friends know how much I love to read and seem to understand why I want it. I have had strangers that ask about it say it sounds expensive, but I always tell them that mine is already paid for with the savings I get when I buy a Kindle book. My small justification. LOL 

Another point that seems to be winning folks over is that they can also register their IPhones and IPods. My son in law got a IPod and registered it. I got to see it last weekend when I was in Houston and was really impressed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I showed mine to my mother in law and she said it was "nice" and added "I don't think that would work for me." The translation: it's spiffy as hell, but please don't buy me one!

Most of her reading is done with swapping books between friends; if she can't share a book she doesn't want it. 

Not exactly negative, but that's the worst I've heard about it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

NPR has several podcasts available for download.... The only one I listen to regularly is _Wait, Wait, Don't Tell Me_....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> NPR has several podcasts available for download.... The only one I listen to regularly is _Wait, Wait, Don't Tell Me_....


I had to look that one up. Sounds good... and it's broadcast on a local radio station, so I'll check that one out.

I miss "My Word", which used to be on the radio late Sunday mornings, followed by "My Music". Looong before podcasts were around...


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I work in a hospital lab and no one with whom I work is at all interested in my Kindle.  There is a volunteer who listens to books on her IPOD all the time who is interested. 

However, I thought spending that much money on IPODs was stupid until I won a mini-IPOD.  Once I learned how to put music on it, I filled that up and got a larger one.   I have some videos on it, but the screen is small.  I can't imagine reading a lot on it.  I bought a turntable with a USB connection and moved a lot of my old 33 albums onto my IPODs.  Although the IPODs will play through my home sound system, I usually use the headphones.  It is so peaceful to read the Kindle and listen to the IPOD.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to stray back off-topic a bit, but, since proprietary file formats/DRM can be a touchy subject with the Kindle, too, I can justify it. 



kim said:


> One thing I don't like about iTunes is that their music is in a proprietary format. You can only play them on Apple devices. I use iTunes to organize my music but I buy my songs from other places.


Not anymore!  The iTunes Store is now DRM-free (no more limits on how many CDs you can burn a song to or computers you can play it on), and you have the option to convert any purchased files from AAC to regular ol' MP3 (although AAC will work with many MP3 players). Read all about it here and here!

Of course, you can also just buy your MP3s from Amazon. They'll play on your iPod or MP3 player of choice, too -- not to mention on your Kindle! (There, back on-topic!)

One thing I like about MP3s vs. CDs (and ebooks vs. DTBs, for that matter) is that MP3s are better for the environment: no more CDs and jewel cases winding up in landfills. That's a big plus for me!

...Then again, I also own a turntable. =)


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but I have a Creative Zen Ipod and use it to download audio books free from my library. I prefer to listen to books more often than music with all the advantages everyone else has listed regarding music. Don't need to carry CD's or cassettes everywhere. I can attach it onto my pocket and carry it with me while doing house work and can use it to plug into my car stereo and listen in the car.

Lynn M


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just an observation:  If Apple didn't make it, it's not an Ipod.  Just like if it's a Canon copier, it's not a Xerox machine.  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Generic for iPod:  MP3 player  

Does that mean I don't have Safeway Kleenex?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> - you can share music. One song can go on multiple iPods, you can't do that with a CD. That's good... I didn't know that was legal. Though I suspect most people with CD's will make copies at least for close friends and family. - I meant, within the family if you have more than one iPod, not illegally giving it away. iTunes lets you use multiple iPods (I don't remember how many) to share music *legally*. My daughter and I both have iPods and share music, it's kind of like sharing your Amazon books.


You can actually have it on an unlimited amout of ipods. We have a total of 7 ipods/iphones here and the music will go on each and every one of them. You can also have the music on up to 5 authorized computers.

Also remember that any CD's you already own can be "ripped" to the computer and added to your iPod. It's much more convienent to carry around 1 little ipod that 30-50 CD's. There are also adapters that will allow you to play your music/audiobooks through the speakers of your car.

Plus, I don't have to worry about my children scratcing the CDs anymore.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Plus, I don't have to worry about my children scratcing the CDs anymore.


Oh yea, hated that. My teenager does not take care of her CDs. They get tossed everywhere and seem to have scratches instantly.


----------

